# Lucky day



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Was out this morning, just put the line out and the rod in the spike and got a bump. Started bringing the fish in and when it got in the was noticed the sinkker and clam on my line was still in place with no fish. Looked down and I had snagged a busted off sinker with bass still attached to the leader. Made up for the ones that went the other way.... annnndd it was a slot .... yum yum..... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nothin wrong.....*

With that. Way to go. One mans loss is another mans gain.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Legal, and cool!

We've probably all caught tackle this way at some point in our travels, but I'll be not many get a nice fish out of the deal too!

About 10 years ago I managed to snag a rig with a fish still on it ... a fat beautiful 13" black crappie. Not a striper, but a nice looking fish and pretty tasty too!


----------

